

Sleeping with My Cofounder & Crashing Weddings - kumarski
https://medium.com/p/1840f90e95e1

======
pallandt
I enjoyed reading this very much. No hint of the arrogance that so well
characterizes some of the younger entrepreneurs and also a real success story
not choke-full of buzzwords. (about a simple app that generated $500k in
revenue in the first 12 months after launch).

~~~
kumarski
Thanks. I was one of the editors. English is neither of our first languages.

One of the guys who helped edit wrote a book with Clayton Christensen.

